# Problema con mi red o la interfaz de red

## batmanbeyond

Hola

Tengo un problema sobre la red, me dice que

network interface eth0 does not exist !!!

esto me ocurre una vez que ya configure /etc/conf.d/net y trato de levantar el servicio en /etc/init.d/net.eth0  :Sad: 

alguien sabe que puedo hacer????

gracias

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Para que net.eth0 exista:

1 - EL kernel tiene que tener compilado soporte para tu placa de red.

2 - Tiene que existir el enlace simbólico net.eth0 y apuntar a net.lo (por ende, tiene que existir net.lo)

3 - udev le tiene que haber dado ese nombre y no otro.

Sobre el punto 1, mas información sobre tu hardware ayudaría.

Sobre el punto 2:

```
ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.eth0
```

Sobre el punto 3, el archivo en donde udev guarda la configuración de las interfaces de red es /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules. Revisa que no le haya tocado en suerte otro nombre como eth1 o eth2 por ejemplo, y de ser así, o creás un enlace simbólico nuevo con ese nombre, o modíficas el contenido del archivo para que concuerde con el contenido de tu /etc/conf.d/net.

Salud!

----------

## batmanbeyond

Hola !!!

Muchas gracias por responder a mi mensaje ....

Sobre el harware, estoy usando una MacBookPro, pero en realidad utilizo VMware Fusion, y dentro del Vmware fusion estoy tratando de instalar gentoo.

Cabe mencionar que yo no pude instalar gentoo en la version 1.1.1 de Vmware Fusion, ahorita estoy utilizando la version 1.1.2, y no me habia dado problemas hasta ahora (ojala esto le sirva a alguien mas que trate de hacer lo mismo).

Segun yo mmm pues instale o configure lo que podria ser normal para que mi pudiera trabajar la tarjeta de red.

Ya hice lo que me recomendaste y cuando volvi a reiniciar el gentoo me salio el siguiente error:

Starting eth0

Bringning up eth0

dhcp

network interface eth0 does not exist

Please verify hardware kernel module (driver)

Con esto confirmo una de tus sospechas que puede que no haya instalado los drivers o algun modulo de kernel necesario, si es asi, como puedo solucionar esto y como se que driver puede haber sido el que me falto? Y por ahi, esto lo soluciono volviendo a realizar todo el proceso de instalacion de gentoo, o solo tengo que volver a cargar el livecd, recompilar el kernel o que onda?

gracias por la ayuda ...

Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *batmanbeyond wrote:*   

> Con esto confirmo una de tus sospechas que puede que no haya instalado los drivers o algun modulo de kernel necesario, si es asi, como puedo solucionar esto y como se que driver puede haber sido el que me falto? Y por ahi, esto lo soluciono volviendo a realizar todo el proceso de instalacion de gentoo, o solo tengo que volver a cargar el livecd, recompilar el kernel o que onda?

 

Ajajá! livecd? Haberlo dicho antes!  :Very Happy: 

livecd = falla

lspci del ebuild sys-apps/pciutils te va a listar cual es la controladora de red que usa tu emulador. No te puedo indicar mas al respecto por que nunca usé vmware.

Teniendo ese dato, nada mas agregale el soporte correspondiente al kernel. No necesitás reinstalar nada, inclusive, lo mas probable es que reinstalando con el livecd ese, el resultado final sea el mismo.

Salud!

----------

## batmanbeyond

MMM ojala y no este cometiendo un error con el uso del leguaje, si es asi, perdon   :Very Happy: 

Bueno me referia a este cd de instalacion (jajaja es que ya sueño con los livecds) 

http://bouncer.gentoo.org/fetch/gentoo-2007.0-minimal/x86/

Gentoo 2007.0 Minimal CD/InstallCD 

(up to 130 megabytes depending on arch) 

para x86

de hecho lo volvi a bajar y esta vez creo haber sido mas cuidadoso con los modulos que instale y todo el rollo, peroooooooooo

Lamentablemente otra vez me ocurrio lo mismo:

Cuando Gentoo comienza hacer el dhcp

me indica lo de que no encuentra la interfaz eth0 y tambien dice que no puede montar netmount como net.eth0... 

ya revice y si tiene el enlace simbolico y esta configurado ahora como config_eth0=("dhcp")

tambien me mando un error de que no pudo cargar el modulo r8169 :s

mmmm y pues ahora si creo que estoy peor que la otra vez, ojala y me puedas seguir ayudando, yo por lo pronto sigo tratando de ver cual es el error, o si por ahi en el foro ay algo que solucione mi problema

gracias

saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Mientras aparece alguien que conozca de vmware, a ver si te puedo ayudar un poco:

Vmware emula un adaptador de red, cierto? Cual? (Pega la salida de lspci por favor.)

La realtek 8169 es una controladora gigabit, desde mi ignorancia, me parece raro que vmware emule una de esas... No será que estás virtualizando?

Que pasó con udev, que nombre le da al dispositivo? Y con el symlink? Voy a presuponer que eso ya lo revisaste pero pegá los logs, pegá archivos de configuración, todo lo que pueda llegar a servir, si no no vamos a ningún lado.

Si usaste el minimal cd, compilaste tu propio kernel o dejaste que genkernel haga el trabajo duro?

Salud!

----------

## batmanbeyond

ok

1 Si use el minimal cd

2 Si compile yo mismo el kernel, es decir no use el genkernel

3 esta es la salida del lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge (rev 01)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge (rev 01)

00:07.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 0 :Cool: 

00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01)

00:07.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB

00:07.3 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 0 :Cool: 

00:0f.0 VGA compatible controller: VMware Inc [VMware SVGA II] PCI Display Adapter

00:10.0 SCSI storage controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic 53c1030 PCI-X Fusion-MPT Dual Ultra320 SCSI (rev 01)

00:11.0 PCI bridge: VMware Inc Unknown device 0790 (rev 02)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] 79c970 [PCnet32 LANCE] (rev 10)

02:01.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq ES1371 [AudioPCI-97] (rev 02)

02:02.0 USB Controller: VMware Inc Unknown device 0770

en el udev no esta ese archivo :S, y en los demas que estan no encuentro ningun nombre como eth0 eth1, nada de nada

en /etc/conf.d/net, tengo

config_eth0=("dhcp")

no se, algo mas???? ojala y sirva de algo todo esto... Muchas gracias

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Probaste no hacerlo via VMWARE? 

Me huele que esa placa es de Vmware y no la real que tenes en la Mac.

Podes correr el livecd en la mac directamente?

----------

## batmanbeyond

Hola

De hecho si en la Mac funciona muy bien, pero pues yo necesito hacerlo en el Vmware :S, porque necesito crear una maquina virtual para probarlo... Osea el problema es que necesito hacerlo pero con la VMware a fuerza, yo he instalado en otras maquinas el Gentoo, pero aqui (en el vmware fusion version 1.1.2) ahora no puedo hacerlo, mas bien solo la red es la que no puedo configurar, pero se me hace raro, porque cuando jala el disco y entra el livecd para instalar el sistema oprativo, ahi si jala la red y todo esta bien, no entiendo porque ocasiona esos problemas, espero me comprendad y esto responda a la pregunta que me hiciste Pablo. Muchas gracias por tratar de ayudar

Gracias  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

```
# grep PCNET32 /usr/src/linux/.config

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set
```

En tu caso?

Salud!

**EDITO** Tener o no tener configurado /etc/conf.d/net es irrelevante hasta que no puedas acceder al dispositivo.

----------

